# ah, renaissance thee goode olde days, i want to be there i feel at home in this era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ami a f(word ing (word) wierdo or what but, renaissance is my favorite era above all era... 

Am i an old soul or what?

Im listening to Thomas Louis da Victoria on Nordic voice , motetten woaw how lovely how nice, Victoria never ever sounded better this is incredible.

What about the pierre de la rue onn capella Prathensis?

Or the incredible Manuel Cardoso on Tallis Scholards ensemble.
oh man oh man oh man

What about Dufay startling beatyfull missa, or josquin motetten.

dankesheun!!!! artists singers ,ensemble who make it possible for me to escape in the past for a while and enjoy smooth , tasty, ear candy melodic polyphonic patern and harmony from above whit the divine one.

Am i a strange bird or what, i feel the era we live in is cheap i miss renaissance , we need more neo renaissance and renaissance ensemble, seized the planet from canada to belgium, to aaustria to japan.

Amen to all im totally crazy about this era how sweet and wonderful music and discovery science , philosophy emerge from this.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree that they had great music. But as to living in that time, I've gotten too used to things like toothpaste and daily showers.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

If I were a RenFaire character , I'd be an enchanted one all for goodness - that is , a bit depressed at times but hopeful - a king in rags . I'd be musician and fortune teller . And at every peaceful opportunity I'd say " Abolish punishment " .


----------

